# 2 John 1:9-11. DO NOT LET EM IN



## Stratiotes (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a friend who has a Jehovah's Witness for a neighbor. He says they are really nice people and evangelizes to them. It is my understanding that we should not let them in our house, or even greet them. 

Am I taking this verse out of context??? I dont think that i am. Its pretty cut and dry. Both MacArthur, and Sproul study bible say not to let em in.

2 John 1:9-11. 9 Anyone who goes too far and does not abide in the teaching of Christ, does not have God ; the one who abides in the teaching, he has both the Father and the Son. 10 If anyone comes to you and does not bring this teaching, do not receive him into your house, and do not give him a greeting ; 11 for the one who gives him a greeting participates in his evil deeds. 

Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 18, 2013)

I think a distinction needs to be made between a victim of a false sect and a false teacher. Those deliberately and intentionally teaching falsehood ought to be rejected, but we need not do a "doctrine check" at the door to determine whether we allow every neighbor into our homes. If that neighbor is coming for the express purpose of evangelizing, though, kick them out. If they are visiting because they are neighbors, then be neighborly.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 19, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> I think a distinction needs to be made between a victim of a false sect and a false teacher. Those deliberately and intentionally teaching falsehood ought to be rejected, but we need not do a "doctrine check" at the door to determine whether we allow every neighbor into our homes. If that neighbor is coming for the express purpose of evangelizing, though, kick them out. If they are visiting because they are neighbors, then be neighborly.



I think you are right. I am ignorant of the cultural backdrop but would inviting someone into your home have the implication of housing them in the original context? So in other words you would be giving room and board to a wolf so he can prey upon the flock?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes. 

It might be easier in my context. A false teacher (anti-Trinitarian) passed herself off as an evangelical and used the missions heli to land in my region and tell people not to pray or be baptized in the name of the Father or Spirit and that the Trinity was an invention. 

We arranged to have the heli cancelled and nobody to guide her. Her group was forced to walk 3 weeks downriver with little food to exit our area once done with spreading her false gospel. 

She swore never to return again. The local people agreed not to feed or house her group should she ever return.


----------



## jambo (Oct 19, 2013)

In the NT times travelling prophets/evangelists/teachers etc were put up in by ordinary church members in their homes. I take this verse to mean not to put up any false teacher at all as you are in effect supporting their work by providing for them.

When JWs, Mormons etc knock on our door I always invite them in where we can chat in comfort and to share the gospel with them. I remember one converted JW saying as a JW she found a lot of Christians just closed the door on them or were quite harsh with them. Whenever a Christian did invite them in it was always appreciated and had a more positive effect.

If they are your neighbours I would invite them in and be neighbourly. If I ever met them in the street I would always greet them and be courteous.


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 19, 2013)

In agreement that we shouldn't let False Teachers into our Houses, though I think this
verse is the Apostle John telling the House Church's or Church's that met in peoples
houses as was the custom in their Day, to not receive these False or Heretical Teachers
into the Congregation who didn't abide in the Doctrine of Christ nor to wish them God Speed.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 19, 2013)

There's a difference between (1) giving a false teacher aid, refreshment or even an encouraging greeting and (2) inviting them in to try to turn them from their evil mission. The first is clearly forbidden and seems, looking at the context, to be the intent of the verses mentioned. The second is the opposite of what is forbidden, as it is hindering rather than helping the evil mission.

I invite in Mormon missionaries all the time. They tend to be lonely and insecure, and many have never heard the true gospel. By inviting them in I am not giving them aid or encouragement in their work (they have plenty of resources available to them already), but rather attempting to _dis_courage them by showing them how the gospel is better than the burdensome religion they preach. Were the situation different (like the one Pergamum describes), inviting them in might be giving aid or encouragement. We need to apply some wisdom and let our actions fit the situation.


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Oct 19, 2013)

Give them a dose of the *two-move check mate. *Great piece of advice by our dear Brother Paul Washer

See here: [video=youtube;fVHu3z30K1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVHu3z30K1Y[/video]


----------



## Stratiotes (Oct 19, 2013)

All these were very helpful, and i have learned quite a bit. Thank you all

Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 19, 2013)

I usually tell JW's, who come to my door, that they are false prophets/teachers and they are misrepresenting Christ. After that icebreaker, I wait to see how the conversation goes from there.


----------



## Free Christian (Oct 23, 2013)

I, personally, have not met one who does not at one time or another try to push what they believe upon you. Sooner or later they did. Im talking about people I knew and not those who came to my door as such. It seemed that they were always waiting for that opportunity to do it, like a wolf pacing up and down along a fence line waiting and looking for the breach to enter. To me, I found their friendship veiled. Not saying all do, but it is something to be aware of as I believe they are taught to do so.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 23, 2013)

My only experience with a JW (that I remember) involved a woman that was coming to my elderly Grandmother's house to lead her in a "Bible Study"
I did NOT LET HER IN. 
She didn't say she was a JW but when I refused to let her in, she reached past me to hand my grandmother a Watchtower Magazine & some tracts.

Some people may let them in but not me.
It may be permissible but I don't think it is advisable.


----------



## Sherwin L. (Oct 24, 2013)

My interpretation of this passage in 2 John was that it was directed to 1st century Christians who would aid fellow believers with lodging and food, i.e. receiving them into your house. I, like a few others, have invited in mormon missionaries (who turned out to be two timid college girls who were extremely nervous since apparently no one had let them into their homes until that point). I heard what they had to say, but told them where their beliefs diverged from the Bible and flat out said that I could not accept their theology. If I were to let them stay the night (questionable in its own regard), gave them food, or did anything to support them on their missionary journey, I would have violated 2 John.


----------



## Free Christian (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes Jessica. They never once have introduced themselves for who they are, the ones who have come to my door. Their actions are very deceptive and is why I would never trust one, as a friend or anything else. They are taught to be that way. The very fact that they deny Christ for who He really is, is Antichrist.


----------



## Sherwin L. (Oct 31, 2013)

Free Christian said:


> Yes Jessica. They never once have introduced themselves for who they are, the ones who have come to my door. Their actions are very deceptive and is why I would never trust one, as a friend or anything else. They are taught to be that way. The very fact that they deny Christ for who He really is, is Antichrist.


I have never had a JW come to my door, but I have heard they tend to be more aggressive than the Mormons. Does anyone have experience dealing with both?


----------



## Timobe (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know if "we should not let them in our house". I kind of agree with some advices giving up there ; love have to be stronger than all, it's the greatest commandment. If you see someone who is lost, you have to think that God love that person and want him to be saved ; you have to be empathic and understand the dynamic in which the person right in front of you is. That must be the foundation stone of our attitude even toward Jehovah's witness. It's always dangerous to take a verse, like you did, and take it out of his context to establish a comportment to hold. Intertextuality must be prevalent in our hermeneutic ; and the greatest commandment is love. Jehovah's witness needs grace and if nobody invite them at home to talk about that grace, that savior who love them so much then they'll never heard the true gospel. Moreover their Bible is falsified so the recognition of Christ is more difficult for them ; they falsified the prologue of John : "the Word was *a god*" (but what does that mean ??? That just make no sense). For us, it's simple : In the beginning was the Word and the Word was with God and the Word *was God* (θεος ην ο λογος !/theos hn o logos The function of "theos" is "attribute of the subject" and must be therefore translated as being a quality of the logos ; there is no other translation possible). They must be enlightened with the truth ; open your door to them and be careful.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 31, 2013)

Stratiotes said:


> I have a friend who has a Jehovah's Witness for a neighbor. He says they are really nice people and evangelizes to them. It is my understanding that we should not let them in our house, or even greet them.
> 
> Am I taking this verse out of context??? I dont think that i am. Its pretty cut and dry. Both MacArthur, and Sproul study bible say not to let em in.
> 
> ...



Since JWs are not believers nor are in the Church I don't see how biblical associative prohibitions apply. It was my understanding that only those excommunicated/apostatized are persona non grata.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 31, 2013)

Sherwin L. said:


> Free Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Jessica. They never once have introduced themselves for who they are, the ones who have come to my door. Their actions are very deceptive and is why I would never trust one, as a friend or anything else. They are taught to be that way. The very fact that they deny Christ for who He really is, is Antichrist.
> ...



Both come around here quite often. I've never had either be unkind or pushy. I find the Mormons generally more authentic—regular guys who're able to carry on a conversation about, say, sports or how hard it is to get up the hill to my house on their bicycles. The Jehovah's Witnesses tend to have more of a stereotypically brainwashed, fake smile, cult-like aura about them. I find it much harder to have a real conversation about the gospel—or anything, for that mater—with them.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 31, 2013)

I have invited both JWs and Mormons in my house, as I seek to bring them to Christ. A converted JW is a powerful vessel for Christ to use against them. I think the prohibition in 2 John applies to giving them _aid and support_ in your home in their capacity as false teachers, which I never do.

Recently one came to my home (I had given my address and apt # to some JW ladies who accosted me on my street), and when he gave me the Bible Study book I showed him I had my own copy of it, plus their Bible and NT Greek Interlinear, and in so many words told him, "I think it fair to let you know I am a born-again Christian, and I purpose to convert you to a true knowledge of Jesus Christ. I'm not interested in your Bible study, but I would like to talk with you."

He said, "No, I'm not here for that." And left.

I was once in darkness myself, and a woman believer had mercy on me, and by her witness to the crucified and risen Christ I was saved by Him.


----------

